# Possible 50 gallon tank mates!



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I have kept several species of coral and inverts for the past couple of years, but not so much marine fish. So I want to start up a FOWLR tank and here is a list of fish I would like to keep and setup.

Possible mate list:

Fu manchu lionfish

Dwarf Hawaiian moray eel

Kole yellow eyed tang ( I have herd different min tank stats of this guy from 50-75 gal which is true?) 

Marine Betta

Orange spotted filefish ( I know it is a difficult species and I have a couple of acropora and montipora frags to help ween it to frozen food)

Red tail filefish

Thornback Cowfish

Setup:

50 gal display

Three 24" t5 bulbs

45 lbs of gulf of Mexico live rock

65 lbs of live sand

1x vortech circ pump

40 gal fuge/sump

Fuge- deep sand bed with live rock red mangroves, pulsing xenia, 3x fuzzy chiton, 1x pencil urchin, 6x blue legged hermits, 6x nassirus snails, 3x limpets, reef safe astrena starfish. And ulva and chateo in another section.

Sump- reef octopus prizim skimmer, GFO/Carbon reactor, filter floss, and a little giant return.

Now I know I can't keep all of those fish listed in the 50 gal tank but I just wanted to know who out of that list would be compatible together and possibly some other ideas.
Thanks :-D


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

OH my goodness I love your list. I wish you could double you tank size to keep the whole list. Personaly I would try to build your stock around the dwarf moray. I think if I'm not mistaken the Tang prefers a larger tank however they do work with the Dwarf Moray. I think the lionfish would work OK . Your going to generally want fish that are too large for the small mouth of the eel you chose. unfortunately the cowfish will likely not work.. maybe eventually would be an eel meal or The other tank mates will stress it out which in turn will create danger for the whole stock. 

Take pics once you set this up. I'm excited for you!


----------



## dylanmegyptian (Sep 10, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> OH my goodness I love your list. I wish you could double you tank size to keep the whole list. Personaly I would try to build your stock around the dwarf moray. I think if I'm not mistaken the Tang prefers a larger tank however they do work with the Dwarf Moray. I think the lionfish would work OK . Your going to generally want fish that are too large for the small mouth of the eel you chose. unfortunately the cowfish will likely not work.. maybe eventually would be an eel meal or The other tank mates will stress it out which in turn will create danger for the whole stock.
> 
> Take pics once you set this up. I'm excited for you!


Lol I know right? If at all possible I would love to keep the eel, lionfish, orange spotted filefish and marine Betta. But I know I'm soaring too high lol.

And I'm not gunna set it up soon because I'm looking to move to a diffrent place soon and then ill set her up along with some pics lol

Also do you know of any other algae cleaner like the Kole tang that could work in the 50that won't be eaten by the lion?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

A lot of people try crabs, snails & shrimp but a lot on your list would eat those and tangs are great but get too big. I think you can attempt a blenny like perhaps a Black combtooth Blenny or a sailfin Blenny and hope for the best..?? They would do the job and are large enough to most likely be safe but not too large to keep in your tank.. idk..I would try one if I were you.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Marine bettas are a pretty timid fish and are usually hard to get the food to in a tank full of more ravenous fishes. Also I would skip the cow fish as well.


----------

